# "Secret Sub" question



## Munchkinusnavy

New member "Munchkin" here. I happened upon this web site and thought I'd post a picture from my service time. The picture was taken in 1973 at Subic Bay, Philippines. It's a submarine with 2 "compartments" on the forward deck. The water tight hatches to both compartments are open. That is all the info I have. I've searched submarine sites and have found no match. Speculation is a covert platform to deploy seal teams or listening devices. It does not look like missile compartments to me. Your ideas/thought/questions are welcomed.


----------



## CEYLON220

Munchkinusnavy said:


> New member "Munchkin" here. I happened upon this web site and thought I'd post a picture from my service time. The picture was taken in 1973 at Subic Bay, Philippines. It's a submarine with 2 "compartments" on the forward deck. The water tight hatches to both compartments are open. That is all the info I have. I've searched submarine sites and have found no match. Speculation is a covert platform to deploy seal teams or listening devices. It does not look like missile compartments to me. Your ideas/thought/questions are welcomed.


For carrying canoes and equipment for operations conducted by RM SBS teams or as you say Seal teams.


----------



## Davesdream

No it's NOT a secret sub, Look Here:http://www.navsource.org/archives/08/08574.htm

Regards


----------

